# Dear Jon



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

since everyone asking you about cars, I just wanted to change the pattern.

How are you doing, Jon ? How's life at the office today ?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *since everyone asking you about cars, I just wanted to change the pattern.
> 
> How are you doing, Jon ? How's life at the office today ?
> 
> *


Alex!

Let it be known, that this is the first time that I can remember
ever having been asked on this, or any other message 
board...

THANK YOU FOR ASKING!!!

:thumbup:

Alex, I'm doing fine... Thursdays are typically my toughest;
I often refer to them as "Turdsdays"... I take one day off
per week (wednesdays), and when I return I am usually
totally overwhelmed with catching up from my day off.

"...You have 17 voicemail messages"


Today is not so bad - it 2:30 pm and I'm almost
caught up...

My day off yesterday was a bust; the 1st real NorthWest Winter
swell was supposed to hit, but it missed...



I drove to my favorite break, the world famous Rincon
Point, and it was flat...


I got a haircut instead, and then did some work around
the house and yard. I even got the Bromine level right
in the jaccuuz.

My kids (now in junior high school) had a "minimum day",
so we had a little extra time for homework and goofing off.
My son and I blew $20 at the batting cages after we
dropped my daughter off at ballet.

It was my turn to cook dinner, but I took the easy
way out, and made a dash for the border (i.e. Taco Bell).
Mmmmmm... Nachos Bell Grande.....

After that it was more homework, and a relaxing
evening with Famshafe.

Alex, I am more than a little bit concerned about the
car business right now. I've been through a recession
(and war) before, and things are looking a bit ominous.

No, I'm not quite ready to start blowing M3's at $1,500
over, but things have been looking grim from my 
perspective (I am the **official** floor traffic monitor).

Today is no exception to this trend.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Jon you sound like me on a Monday which are the toughest day of my week

Don't be so down Jon, the economy like anything else is a cycle. If it starts to go down ,then eventually it will start to go up again.

The main thing is you have to adjust to what was a 'gravy train' market into a 'hard' market.

I'm an Insurance agent in New York so you could just imagine the changes in my business since 9/11 occurred . . .

At first I was so used to an easy market that when it got tough I would be drained all the time from all the extra work I had to do . . . now it's been so long I have adjusted to it and now work my office differently.

In other words, the sales practice you have been using for the last few years worked great for that time period, now you've got to adjust a little and change your practices a little. 

Keep in mind, every business changes and if it doesn't then it will go down in sales . . . the best way for you to look at it is this . . . if you ran the business the same way the manager of Cutter motors did 10 years ago you would not be as succesful as you have been. 

Another example is if BMW or Mercedes didn't change the way they did business from the mid 80's, they wouldn't be as successful as they are right now . .. 

Business changes my friend, go with it . . .


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I hear what you are saying about the trend. I think a lot of people (myself included) have gone along with business as usual since last year as far as spending. But now that a prolonged period of turmoil appears to be on the horizon, I think there will be more watching of the $$, etc. 

Glad you had a good family day yesterday, those times are special. I take no day for granted anymore 

I wish you were so busy you were pulling your hair out :thumbup: 

Have a great evening


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Dear Jon*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> My day off yesterday was a bust; the 1st real NorthWest Winter
> swell was supposed to hit, but it missed...
> ...


Well there is always.....


----------



## jhc (Jun 12, 2002)

*Teasing...*

Vexed-

It's nice to see that Hawaii's great weather hardly ever changes. I actually grew up there, went to Punahou, and am now studying medicine in Boston. I love Hawaii. But I have to warn you, that being constantly reminded of the great weather and beaches back home makes me sad/homesick sometimes, and your post could be misinterpreted by some of the board members. I know you have good intentions. :thumbup: Still...

:angel:

-Jeff


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Teasing...*



jhc said:


> *Vexed-
> 
> It's nice to see that Hawaii's great weather hardly ever changes. I actually grew up there, went to Punahou, and am now studying medicine in Boston. I love Hawaii. But I have to warn you, that being constantly reminded of the great weather and beaches back home makes me sad/homesick sometimes, and your post could be misinterpreted by some of the board members. I know you have good intentions. :thumbup: Still...
> 
> ...


Damn--I grew up in Newton and now live here:yikes: :yikes: I catch flak all the time for talking about the weather but right now it is rainy and stormy, been that way all week.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I truly appreciate everyone's support here...

:thumbup:


----------

